# 150 Gallon Work In Progress



## turtles404 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Guys!!!!

I know its been a while since I've been on and posting, but good news....My 65 Gallon tank is running beautifully and my 8 month old daughter loves watching the fish more than the tv :cheer2: 

Now for the real reason I'm posting...

My next adventure is a 150 gallon tank that I would like to turn into a discus tank, however, my knowledge of what discus need and like is very limited. I know that my water parameters will be ok for them from the reading that I have done, but what kinds of plants do they prefer? Also, What would be some good tank mates and how many discus should I get to start out with for a tank this size? With a tank this large, what would be the best type of filtration system to get? My 65 gallon has a canister filtration system that I really like. Also, do discus like a lot of light? And finally, what type of substrate (and color) is best for discus?

Any help is appreciated...and Thanks in advance!

-Ashley


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

discus like being in groups. I'd start with 6. If you can, buy ones that are silver dollar sized or bigger. The juvs are alot harder to take care of the adults. Discus are very mess eaters, and need super clean water. So you will need to do lots of water changes. Weekly 50% water changes are a good starting point.

As to tank mates, There are 3 rules you need to fallow.

1. no sucker mouthed fish. SAE, ottos... etc

2. if it will fit, it will go. so small fish are out.

3. They must be peaceful.


Filters... canisters, HOB, sponge, wet/dry all work just fine.

When it comes to substrait and plants. If you choose to use substrait, you must gravel vac. So any plants or substraits that can not handle that are out. They also don't care for bright lights, and your going to want to shift your sepctrum higher anyways to show off the fish better anyways.


----------



## turtles404 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks! I'm already using a canister filter on my 65 gallon and I love it. So that's probably what I will stick with for filtration. Are certain types of discus easier to keep that others? From my browsing I've noticed that there are several different colors, but I didnt know if that made any difference.
Thanks again!


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't kept Discus before, I hope you don't mind me chiming in.

Classic Tanksmates: Sterbai Cory, Rummynose, and Cardinal Tetras

I would use 2 filters. So get two new ones rated for your 150.

I remember Senske mention that a light color substrate would show the best color.

Many discus keepers like to keep the temp in the 80s to prevent disease. You'll have to find plants that could handle the higher temperatures.


----------



## turtles404 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks ShortFin,

Figuring out the plants won't be that hard for me as far as the temp is concerned. I keep my 65 gallon around 80-82 F and it is planted as well. Also my pH straight from the tap sits at around 7.2-7.4 From what I can tell, the discus should live under that type of condition (please correct me if you have seen differently). Should I worry about checking the hardness of my water? I have always checked my pH, NH4, and NO3. Are there any other parameters that I might want to check before jumping into this?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about hardness. I had always thought Dicus need RO water, but we have a store here in Houston and the guy keeps the most healthy/beautiful Discus I've ever seen....in Houston tap water (which is known for being quite high in hardness).

-Dave


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

bread discus, can handle harder water and PH swings... they can not handle the big N. Infact I know of a couple breaders that litterly have water go from tap to tank. I don't recomend that, I would recomend getting a couple brute trash cans/lids/ wheels. Fill one a day or two before, throw a heater in it and a air stone. drain into one can, then fill from the other. ( small pump is helpful here.)


----------



## turtles404 (Jun 1, 2008)

OK...what about plants? Do they prefer a heavily planted tank? Also, I want to try to keep this tank as low tech as possible.


----------

